# Playlist for sex?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So with the new "scheduled sex", which does seem to have some real advantages, the downside is that we take turns for who is "in charge" of each night, and there's an expectation of something special. That's a real issue because she doesn't have to do much special at all for me; words go a long way, touch the night before or morning of, and just wearing her Kimono to bed. Much tougher to figure out what to do, uniquely, each time for her. OK, pretty much an impossible task (and one of the major issues in our marriage because she's easily bored by routine etc). 

BUT- she did mention music. Her music would be from the 70s. She claims to have long left her Barry Manilo stage (like 40 years ago; I might have jokingly made it a requirement for marriage at the time). Lionel Ritchie? Ideas here? Nothing metal. Heck, I'm beginning to come up with a few things. "This guy's in love with you" by Herb Alpert? Gotta be some Dionne Warwick? Maybe something from Renaissance (pretty obscure for most here, I'm sure). 

What say the TAM folk? For context, we're 62 & 63. I don't think my preference for Progressive English Rock works here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If you have pandora or a similar program (if you don’t you should get one) they have playlists already created full of anything you want. 

Try one of them and listen for a bit before you play it in bed, because you want to dial it in pretty well. Like for 70’s, you likely don’t want to just dial in 70’s, you’ll want love songs from the 70’s or similar. Otherwise just 70’s with no other parameters you will get some songs that can kind of kill the mood in the middle of play time.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Try some of these sexy 70s song.

Gato Barbieri Europa







Santana - Samba Pa Ti


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

If you use Apple Music like I do or Spotify, you can stick a smart device next to the bed and just yell out your playlist. That’s what I do with a homepod next to my bed. Good to go on a moments notice. 

If you have smart devices, you can also concurrently dim the lights, etc at the same time. 

The playlist includes a lot of depeche mode, Jeff Buckley, Death Cab for Cutie, Norah Jones, Massive Attack, Coldplay, the Cure, stuff like that.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Benny Goodman.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There are no right or wrong answers here, that's for sure.

Just sharing what works for DW and I, and we trade who chooses up to the point one of us truly dislikes the others choice, then we compromise. 

I'm more 70s, 80s, 90s like Eric Clapton blues jams, SRV, to George Michaels, M Jackson, Journey, BB King, other blues jams, Stones, Jimmy Buffet, even certain Bruno Mars.

And some country songs though DW calls over ruling on those a lot. 

Her; more contemporary female pop artists yet the more sexy songs, not bubble gum songs.

Sometimes we play let's stump Alexa during intermissions, or as we're warming up, laying nekkid. 

We're 56 and 57.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We have done loud rain storms, and thunderstorms from Alexa. 

I always try Latin samba(?) slow driving bass and drum songs, but Alexa surprises us sometimes! 

That's just part of our routine!!

❤❤❤


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

and for the afterglow

Breezin' by George Benson


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Anything by Berry White...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lila said:


> and for the afterglow
> 
> Breezin' by George Benson
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14pitnJlcv4


Great song. I never associated it with sex though. Maybe I lack imagination in this area.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> So with the new "scheduled sex", which does seem to have some real advantages, the downside is that we take turns for who is "in charge" of each night, and there's an expectation of something special. That's a real issue because she doesn't have to do much special at all for me; words go a long way, touch the night before or morning of, and just wearing her Kimono to bed. Much tougher to figure out what to do, uniquely, each time for her. OK, pretty much an impossible task (and one of the major issues in our marriage because she's easily bored by routine etc).
> 
> BUT- she did mention music. Her music would be from the 70s. She claims to have long left her Barry Manilo stage (like 40 years ago; I might have jokingly made it a requirement for marriage at the time). Lionel Ritchie? Ideas here? Nothing metal. Heck, I'm beginning to come up with a few things. "This guy's in love with you" by Herb Alpert? Gotta be some Dionne Warwick? Maybe something from Renaissance (pretty obscure for most here, I'm sure).
> 
> ...


Check out this thread:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/428529-new-music-thread-pure-sex.html


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> What say the TAM folk?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Most anything by Kenny G or John Tesh!*


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> https://youtu.be/TvKEzc3JXo4


How about "As Time Goes By" or "It's a wonderful world"? 

But thinking there's a difference between earlier-evening music and, er, event music. The two mentioned might be better for earlier music. At least for the next decade maybe.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I just heard this song and am thinking if you're into rock and you don't want to mess with changing songs throughout......17 minutes......Iron Butterfly In A Gadda Da Vida


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Whole, old Blue Mist Album, but especially:


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Once he starts playing at 1:39


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Nora Jones

Unchained Melody

Currently....Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Lila said:


> I just heard this song and am thinking if you're into rock and you don't want to mess with changing songs throughout......17 minutes......Iron Butterfly In A Gadda Da Vida


Not quite her style, far as I know! Brings back memories of jr high dance with a psychedelic display projected on the ceiling using an overhead projector and a petri dish with different color oils dropped into it.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I forgot the Chromatics.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We have done loud rain storms, and thunderstorms from Alexa.
> 
> I always try Latin samba(?) slow driving bass and drum songs, but Alexa surprises us sometimes!
> 
> ...


Interesting, the idea of a background rather than song. Rain storms. Kind of romantic. Or a very long musical piece, but classical might not work well; I think a clearly-defined time structure is probably better for sex. 

How about this? Keith Jarret's Koln Concert.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It’s interesting to read what others would want for sex soundtrack.

Casual, that piano would put my ass to sleep, but we are all different. Your wife may love it! You would know better than us.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

@SpinyNorman wins internet.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks to those who mentioned Spotify. Very cool; created a playlist very quickly! Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Once had a girlfriend very into Ministry, Nine Inch Nails, Nitzer Ebb, Skinny Puppy, Front Line Assembly...

Do not recommend as a sex playlist. Very distracting.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Another goodie for nights when you’re in more of an aggressive mood.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Not a big Lana Del Rey fan, but this one works.


----------



## maree (Jun 13, 2011)

https://youtu.be/3Cu5HLA_9T4


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you have it figured out. 

But a small list for those interested in aggressive sex or a f-ing playlist. Likely help if you are in your 40s too to like/know these songs.

-Disarm by Smashing Pumpkins 
-Change by Deftones
-Sweet Dreams by Marilyn Manson
-Angry Chair by Alice in Chains
-Grind by Alice in Chains
-Suck my Kiss by RHCP
-Sex Type Thing by STP
-Down by STP
-Closer by NiN (this song is made for f*%$ing


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's one that always gets me in the mood. Heh. (Not likely to be up your wife's alley, Casual. :laugh It's called Bang Bang.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

That's one of my cars in that video ! Panther Pink Dodge Challenger - but mine has a shaker hood.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

2&out said:


> That's one of my cars in that video ! Panther Pink Dodge Challenger - but mine has a shaker hood.


Oh **** yeah!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

This has to be turned way up


----------

